# CES2012: Random Photos



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks to Laxguy for the first photos of CES2012! Follow this thread for more snapshots.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I have only 3G service now. Hard to navigate as even this phonevis dog slow.
Dups?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Laxguy said:


> I have only 3G service now. Hard to navigate as even this phonevis dog slow.
> Dups?


That's a great point.

Despite being the world's largest tech show...3G/4G/WIFI are very spotty service inside the halls (both ironic and disappointing), which is why alot of the reporting is done from either the Press room or back at hotels. Thanks LAXGUY for your nice photo contributions.


----------

